

Meet My Spam Honeypot for Telemarketers (Otherwise Known As My Desk Phone) - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2010/11/meet-my-spam-honeypot-for-telemarketers-otherwise-known-as-my-desk-phone.html

======
slater
For a hilarious take on VOIP honeypots:

<http://revk.www.me.uk/2010/07/what-moron.html>

